# Possible to have 2 domains in nfsuserd?



## littlesandra88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi =)

When I read nfsuserd(8) I see

```
-domain domain_name
             This option allows you to override the default DNS domain name,
             which is acquired by taking either the suffix on the machine's
             hostname or, if that name is not a fully qualified host name, the
             canonical name as reported by getaddrinfo(3).
```

which gives me the impression that I can only have one domain, compared to on CentOS where I have two (perhaps more).

Are there any way to have two domains on FreeBSD 9.1?


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, according to the nfsuserd(8)() man page only you can set one domain name.  For Linux, it is usually set in /etc/idmapd.conf and is usually set to local.domain. To make it work on FreeBSD you need to add in /etc/rc.conf as follows:

```
nfsuserd_enable="YES"
nfsuserd_flags="-domain localdomain"
```


----------



## littlesandra88 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, so it really is the case. Thanks a lot for clearing that up =)


----------

